# Fresh Pow Apparel Preview



## freshpowteam (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Fresh Pow is a new brand started this 2013/2014 snowboarding season. We are geared towards providing stylish, comftorable, and durable clothing at a affordable cost. We love the culture of snowboarding an we direct our passion into our clothing and designs to really appeal to the true snowboarder/skier! 

You can follow us at:
Instagram/twitter/facebook/google+: @freshpowteam
Blogger: click here
Check out our website at: FreshPow | Winter Apparel
Thank you everyone and have an awesome 2014 season!

Lookbook
All Mountain Hoody
















Snow Hoody
















Team Long Sleeve








Snurfer Long Sleeve
















Script T-Shirt








Backcountry T-Shirt








Beanies


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Not feeling your stuff at all! Everything about it makes your line look cheap. You couldn't find the proper sizes for your models? Also, the designs of the sweatshirts look terribad. Like thrift store quality bad. Also, cotton, really? Other than the "pow" scheme on a cotton shirt how is this directed at snowboarders? And why would anyone buy it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well look at that. Here we go again...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

-sigh-
....if they'd _only_ read the rules!?! 















:storm:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just what the world needs another fucking horrible t shirt brand by snowboarders for snowboarders that is putting the fun back in snowboarding while being affordable and probably has some kind of green washing behind it as well. Take your piece of shit designs, small fitting, regurgitated ideas and shove them up your fucking ass.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck off skier..........


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Technine move over! its all about 69!*

wow, cotton, the new goretex.

super sick logo and artwork.

so core.

*snowboarding apparel not intended for actual snowboarding

there is not a strong enough version of facepalm for this, so OP, go find a friend and have them give you a real good slap (if you have any left and they know what you are doing, they won't hesitate)

everyone be sure to look out for my new surf trunks coming out this spring, they are made of recycled paper and concrete, don't worry you will all have a chance to crowd-fund it; I'm all about hooking up my forum buddies on the bottom floor of this thing.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I think that's the new performance cotton that soaks up and holds twice as much moisture and takes twice as long to dry. Gotta get me some. Love the 69 on the back of that one shirt, very clever. Never saw that before.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's funny. We get something like 5-6 of these new apparel companies posting on here a year. Not one of them have made something not performace related like a goretex jacket or pants. All of them are using technical cotton which is what we all want. 

Or maybe we want something that could be used for snowboarding...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> wow, cotton, the new goretex....
> 
> 
> *snowboarding apparel not intended for actual snowboarding
> ...



Would this be sufficient????


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> there is not a strong enough version of facepalm for this...





chomps1211 said:


> Would this be sufficient????



Or how about:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

terrible designs, terrible branding, terrible photography, terrible name, terrible website, terrible idea.
if you want to start a clothing company that will actually make money, start by offering something unique, not ripping off generic images and fonts and slapping them on some 100% cotton hoodies. if you want to annoy the users of this website by asking for money for some crap we could find at wally world for much less then by all means continue.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ryannorthcott said:


> terrible designs, terrible branding, terrible photography, terrible name, terrible website, terrible idea.
> if you want to start a clothing company that will actually make money, start by offering something unique, not ripping off generic images and fonts and slapping them on some 100% cotton hoodies. if you want to annoy the users of this website by asking for money for some crap we could find at wally world for much less then by all means continue.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

ShredLife said:


>


thought if i channeled my inner charles barkley the OP would get the idea... :dunno:


----------

